
NULL Is the Worst Mistake in Computer Science - kellet
https://dzone.com/articles/the-worst-mistake-of-computer-science-1?oid=hn
======
jetti
I was listening to a podcast on Dot Net Rocks where they were talking about
Haskell and how it doesn't have nulls and has option types (Some/None)
instead. The thing is, that isn't much different from nulls, you have to check
if there is a Some or a None just like you have to check for nulls. Now, the
program may not blow up but it isn't like Some/None save you any time.

How do Some/None fit into the scheme of declare objects, typically on the
heap? Null means no value indicating that the object has not been initialized
yet (I'm using C# as my basis for this) so what should it be, None(type)? I
don't think NULLS are necessarily bad but just like the "evil" goto it has to
be handled correctly in order to not be a problem

